# Campsite List for Poland



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I haven't motorhomed in Poland (yet) but Sunday is a day for aimless surfing and wishful thinking.
I came across these pages which have lots of campsites listed for Poland and thought that they might be useful to somebody.

http://www.poland.travel/en-gb/search/accommodation/?searchresult=1&class_id=26

Sorry for the long URL but I have never had any success learning hot to do the 'HERE' shortening. Mods please feel free to do this if you wish.

Ca


----------

